# American Hustle [ Dark Knight Hungover ]



## Detective (Aug 4, 2013)

​
*Release Date:* December 13, 2013 (NY, LA; wide: Dec. 25)
*Studio:* Columbia Pictures (Sony)
*Director:* David O. Russell
*Screenwriter:* Eric Warren Singer, David O. Russell
*Starring:* Christian Bale, Bradley Cooper, Amy Adams, Jeremy Renner, Jennifer Lawrence 



> *Synopsis:* A fictional film set in the alluring world of one of the most stunning scandals to rock the States, "American Hustle" tells the story of brilliant con man Irving Rosenfeld (Christian Bale), who along with his equally cunning and seductive British partner Sydney Prosser (Amy Adams) is forced to work for a wild FBI agent Richie DiMaso (Bradley Cooper). DiMaso pushes them into a world of Jersey powerbrokers and mafia that?s as dangerous as it is enchanting. Jeremy Renner is Carmine Polito, the passionate, volatile, New Jersey political operator caught between the con-artists and Feds. Irving?s unpredictable wife Rosalyn (Jennifer Lawrence) could be the one to pull the thread that brings the entire world crashing down. Like David O. Russell?s previous films, "American Hustle" defies genre, hinging on raw emotion, and life and death stakes.



[YOUTUBE]hk3Bzss8hYI[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Detective (Aug 21, 2013)

Amy Adam's ass and Jennifer Lawrence's body are apparently off the charts from what some of the early stills have indicated.

Of course, I will be seeing this for the dialogue alone.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2013)

This is the movie that is going to make me fall in love with Amy Adams.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 22, 2013)

Has Amy Adams ever stripped in a movie?

I mean we sure are not having her be topless in this movie


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2013)

Such a glorious ass!


----------



## Gabe (Aug 22, 2013)

Jennifer Lawrence's body. Enough to make see this movie


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2013)

Movie wasn't the masterpiece I expected, but it was pretty damn good.  Great job cast from Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Psychic (Dec 24, 2013)

Haven't seen the movie but Amy Adam does have alot of sex appeal in this one.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 24, 2013)

^I wanted to fap in the theatre she was so fucking hot. 

 this is my moty, although that might change after I go and watch Her and Wolf of Wall Street. 
GOAT tier dialogue and acting. Hawkeye was surprisingly very good here. wanted more of my wai -- uh, I mean, JLaw. 

also was really geeked watching fat Batman, Lois Lane, Katniss Everdeen, Rocket Racoon and Hawkeye together in one movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 28, 2013)

I saw this on Christmas day.

If ever there were a film or a director that proves that acclaim can be bought--this is it. Not since 'Man of Steel' have I had to sit through a boring, overlong and completely drab film. The only good thing about 'American Hustle' were the minimal--albeit hilarious--appearances of Louis CK. The whole fishing story was the best part of the film, and that was pretty much out of left field as it was.

Also, the character narration for the opening 35 minutes of the film was annoying as fuck.

'Goodfellas' this is not. And David O. Russell sucks at trying to mimic Martin Scorsese.

Fucking Oscar-bait bullshit is what this film is.


----------



## Gin (Dec 28, 2013)

The cast list alone makes this a must-watch for me.

Going to see it tomorrow, expecting great things.


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 4, 2014)

This film was fucking GOAT. Dat Amy Adams.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 4, 2014)

So, Lois Lane dumped Superman so she could date Batman. It was a matter of time.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

Jeremy renner alone is worth the price of admission

Also I wanted to stab Jennifer Lawrence in the fucking throat

That bitch!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 7, 2014)

So finally watched American Hustle, it's been a long time since I've seen a movie I went in wanting to dislike and by the end really wanting to like the movie but sadly just couldn't. So I guess I'll just write out a big stream of thoughts right now and my prose probably won't be very good because I'm just excreting my feelings on just watching the movie, but yeah.

I don't want to do a big ol' review on it, but I had two main criticisms which really hurt the picture for me.

The first one is short and simple, the style an structure of the movie just felt like a wannabe Scorcese. It's one reason I can't stand Russel, he's unoriginal arrogant hack. The style may have been done and replicated very well, but it just didn't feel genuine.

The second one is a bit bigger. 
The fucking acting. 
Christian Bale is a goddamn good actor. I have a lot of issue with his role choices, but there's no denying the man can act. His talent is even made even more apparent when he is put next to mediocre talent like Bradley Cooper, or even good but not great actresses like Amy Adams and Jennifer Lawrence. The execution of any scene that Christian Bale shared with Cooper, Lawrence, or Adams felt very poor because Bale fucking acted circles around them and it really took me out of the experience. 
However with that said, every scene that Bale had with Renner was amazing. To be honest, I always thought Jeremy Renner was a pretty mediocre actor with very limited range. He absolutely killed it as Carmine Polito and I honestly didn't even realize it was him in the role until I saw his name in the credits. The two had great chemistry and you could really feel the friendship between them, and how much it hurt both of them when that friendship was quickly torn part. The subplot between those two was easily my favorite part of the movie. 

More on the negative aspects of the acting though since I got sidetracked.
Cooper was fucking awful, I don't know if it was that his flaws were more apparent because he was acting alongside Bale, but he just felt so goddamn amateur and it really kind of killed the movie though. Hell, I was cringing during the scene where Amy Adams confesses her secrets to Cooper's character because Cooper's performance during the scene was so goddamn poorly executed, delivered, and just straight up awful. It's like he didn't even understand the scene he was acting in. 

Jennifer Lawrence also surprised me with what I personally felt was a mediocre performance. I had always thought that she had a lot of genuine talent, so I don't know if it was just Russell being a shit director who can't work with actors (this is a well-known thing in Hollywood) or what, but she just felt much too young for the character and it didn't feel genuine, felt like TV acting. She played the idiocy of the character well though so I'll give her that.

Adams also surprised me seeing how I've always been a decent fan of her work. Although she fared a bit better than Lawrence, most of my complaints for Lawrence carry over to Adams as well.

It's sad, this could have been something truly great in the hands of a better director and cast.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 8, 2014)

Well I'd say it was average. 

Actor performances were decent. Especially Renner. Cooper & Bale were pretty decent in some scenes and pretty average in others.
Jennifer lawrence was playing herself as usual.
Amy adams was average.


----------



## Atem (Jan 12, 2014)

Finally watched it. Decent movie though I was expecting something more because of the hype surrounding it. 

Anyway, how the hell does Christian Bale transmogrify his body like some sort of inhuman shape-shifter?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2014)

^That, dude gets skinny and fat back and forth, I R Scared for him. 

Good movie but nothing amazing. I was let down TBH.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gwyn said:


> Finally watched it. Decent movie though I was expecting something more because of the hype surrounding it.
> 
> Anyway, how the hell does Christian Bale transmogrify his body like some sort of inhuman shape-shifter?



have a team of nutritionists and personal trainers to tell you what to do.


----------



## Darth (Feb 17, 2014)

watched it the other day. Thought it was pretty awesome. I'm seeing a lot of positive reviews and a handful of negative reviews and at first I went into this expecting a decent but not great movie. I was pleasantly surprised and honestly I think the people that were heavily criticizing this simply can't appreciate good film.


----------

